# Difference?



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey. I was interested in sugar gliders before I got Kiwi. I'm in 11th grade right now. If Kiwi(who will be three on the 19th) is still alive when I go to college, I am sadly going to have to sell him. After college, I'm thinking about getting a sugar glider. Does someone know the main differences care wise between a hedgehog and suggie? Is there anyone that's owned both before? Thanks!


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

***I also want to say that I will not be getting the sugar glider until after college!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Moved this to the Off Topic forum since it's not really hedgie-related. 

Do a LOT of research before you get gliders. They're very different from hedgehogs and have very different, very specific needs. They need plenty of space, a specific diet (NO kibble), etc. Probably the only thing that's the same as far as I know is that they take quite a long time for bonding, like a hedgehog, and they also can have insects like mealworms. I did some research several years ago for an acquaintance who was getting a pair and these are the two sites I had bookmarked - http://www.sugarglider.com/ and http://www.suzsugargliders.com/

These are the links I had saved for diet information - 
http://www.angelfire.com/nb/sugarglider/leadbeat.html
http://www.gliderdad79.com/hpw.php
http://www.exoticnutrition.com/
http://www.sweet-sugar-gliders.com/sugar-glider-hpw-diet-high-protein-wombaroo-recipe.html
http://www.sugarglider.com/glidergossip/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=24815

Also one big thing - you are going to need to get at least a pair. Sugar gliders are very social and do not do well alone, so it's not fair to have only one.

Edit: You may consider finding some way that you can keep Kiwi once you reach college. It's not fair to him that you would get rid of him due to college - it's something that should be considered when getting any animal. If he's still with you by then, he'll be quite old and it'd be very unfair to suddenly send him off to a different home, with a new person, new smells, etc. Older hedgehogs also have a harder time finding new homes since they're not likely to be around for a very long time, and they may have more health issues. Just something to think about.


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

@Lilysmommy
If I go to my dream college, I won't be far from my home at all. Only like 25-30 miles away, but I won't be able to come home everyday to take care of him and I would hate to ask my dad to. What would you suggest doing? Obviously, I wouldn't want to get rid of him; he's my baby.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I'd at least ask your dad anyway, and then perhaps ask other family members or friends. If unable to keep him, I would at the very least make sure he goes to someone you personally know. Someone from the forum would be another thought. Or if you got him from a breeder, see if the breeder would be willing to take him back.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs and sugar gliders are completely different. They have different housing requirements, different food requirements and so much more. I have had both hedgehogs and sugar gliders and can say that they are nothing alike. I found sugar gliders to be more work than hedgehogs and have even more specific requirements for food etc. I also found them to be more smelly than hedgehogs. Please make sure you do extensive research before considering getting sugar gliders.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

There is also the Hedgehog Welfare Society, they might have an adopter in your area. If you can't find a home for him on your own, I'd consider rehoming him now to make life easier for HIM. It is difficult to think about, but think of the best life you can give your little guy, not being sad if he goes away.


----------

